# Encapsulating Paint Choices??



## xinagurl (Mar 13, 2012)

I am renting an old house and have lead paint in both of my small kids rooms'(some of which is chipping at the baseboard).. I have been doing research and have seen that using encapsulating paint is going to be the only way to prevent their exposure to the lead. Which would be the best, not worried so much about the $$. I am stuck here for 9 months. I really need just some suggestions. I know I need to hire someone,but I really can't afford that.:001_unsure:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

First off, its your landlord's responsibility to take care of the lead paint in his properties. If he refuses to, you could get him in a world of hurt. You are in the US, correct? at any rate, this is the wrong forum.

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

